# G0704 Drill/Mill with Stand ?



## V 45 (Feb 18, 2012)

If you were thinking of buying a mill...it would need to be able to go into the basement via stairs, with the small space I have available and two person carry. Does this seem like a good candidate ( Grizzly...G0704 Drill/Mill with Stand ) ? It seems to have more features than the mini mills available. If you have one of these machines your input would be appreciated as well.
 Thanx again


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 18, 2012)

I've had a G0704 mill drill for almost 2 years. I managed to get it into my basement shop without help. I mounted it on a skid and slid it down the stairs then used a shop/engine hoist to lift it onto the stand it comes with.

As far as capability, it is a step above the minimill which I owned and replaced with the G0704. There were some motor overheating issues with the G0704 which Grizzly addressed to my satisfaction. As long as you work within the capability of the machine it works just fine.

Good luck in your search for a mill/drill.

Phil


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 18, 2012)

As with most machines everything is a compromise unless you have the money, the space etc. I went to the Grizzly website and it looks like it has some very nice features. The one thing I might question is the spindle to table height, 13", could be small with certain setups like a rotary table mounted and then a chuck in the spindle with a .50 drill. One of the most important features I looked for when I bought my mill was head space. 
Just think of what things you might machine in the future and ask if this will fit the bill. It's better to spend a little more to begin with and get something that will work over the long run rather than try to continually work around a problem.
As far as getting it in your basement that was also one of my concerns. I had an old Enco mil/drill forever. It was taken apart to get it down there and taken back apart to get it out. My new mill is a Grizzly weighing 1100 lbs. I took it all apart to get it down to my basement shop. It's not really that much work to take the table, column, and saddle apart and move it in pieces. 
gbritnell.


----------



## Sshire (Feb 18, 2012)

The G0702 is a Grizzly-branded Weiss BF20. Same as the Precision Matthews PM20 and the Lathemaster LM25L. 
It is the mill that I have and like it a lot. No problems once you clean it and adjust the gibs (as with any import machine)
It works well for me. The nice thing about it is that since there are so many BF 20's, parts are all interchangeable. I just installed the Lathemaster table power feed and it was nothing more than a direct bolt-on job. Hole spacing was perfect. 20 minute total install time. 
I find the mill to be very accurate and powerful enough for anything I've done with it. 

I have a glass scale Accurite DRO (X and Y) and would not be without it! I think it's essential. 

As far as "stuff you need or should have"(in addition to tooling) here's my list:

The best vise you can afford. Assuming that you've trammed X,Y and Z, your accuracy and squareness has a great deal to do with the vise. My feeling is that a 6" is too big for this machine. I had looked At 4" Kurt vises but they were more expensive than the 6". 
After much researching and reading lots of forum posts, I bought the Glacern 4". Beautiful vise, smooth as a Kurt, no noticeable jaw lift and a very fair price. 

Also a good chuck for drilling. I got the Glacern also. Beautifully machined and silky smooth. Again, good price. 

I have no regrets with this machine. I do agree with George that if you intent to do tall stuff, headspace could be an issue but so far I haven't had any problems. 
Best
Stan


----------



## hitandmissman (Feb 18, 2012)

I just bought one of these. Really haven't got to put it thru the paces yet but do like the looks of it so far. I just order a DRO for it and it should be here next week. Two guys can get it into the basement but be careful. I had an outside door that we brought mine thru. One really big caution-- Mine has an oil site glass in the side of the head, do not put oil in it. Gears take grease not oil as the head tilts. Don't ask how I found this out. Grizzly said that was for some other manufactures machine. Got the table power feed for mine also and since I ordered it with the machine Grizzly gave a little discount. For what I plan to do this machine will work out just fine and you can't beat the price. Did have an issue with the RPM readout and they sent a new replacement right away. So far very pleased.


----------



## hitandmissman (Feb 18, 2012)

Forgot to mention--this machine does not come with end mill holders so the first thing you need is a set of holders or a quick change collet set. I went with the collet set. Enjoy your new machine.


----------



## Paulsv (Feb 18, 2012)

I really like mine. I had the same concerns about getting it into the basement. It is a surprisingly capable little mill. Go to you tube and do a search on "hoss g0704" and you will find lots of videos. Also visit his website at www.g0704.com.


----------



## Chazz (Feb 18, 2012)

A couple of observations, I have the Busy Bee Tool's 'Craftex' brand of the same mill.

First, getting it down stairs should be quite easy. Since it is new, you will want to strip it down for a thorough cleaning anyway, so, remove the head and table from the base and clean\move, move\clean, reassemble, adjust, tram and go!

Second, depending how tall you are, re purpose the 'stock' stand for a grinder or something, and depending on budget, look at making your own or like I did, (scroll to bottom, right) 

http://www.graytools.com/toolcatalogue/?page=subcategory&name=Side%20Riders&itemNo=522&s_filter=&recPage=9&startRow=1&pageNum=1

As well, the 'stock' stand, has but one shelf, you will soon find yourself spending a lot of time digging tools out as they start getting stacked one on top of the other. 

Some initial 'tuneups' would include cleaning up, lapping the existing Gib strips or make new. 
Again, depending on skill sets and budget, as simple as replacing the existing x, y and z bearings to the spindle bearings as well. Then there is replacing the drive from gears to belt and pulley, after that there's all sorts of options, Digital Read Out, upping the motor HP, riser block perhaps, quality Ball Screw\Nuts, to complete CNC.

Have fun,
Chazz 

Edited to fixed link - Arnold


----------



## V 45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you all for the great info !! I'm still in the hunt for a mill. This one seems to fit my needs as just a home machinist (less the skills). I do have a buddy of mine who owns a commercial shop who helps me when needed. Always a plus. But he has no experience with the smaller type mills. I always like reading this forum and take away knowledge to better my actions !! Will let you know how this all pans out. I'm sure there will be lots of questions once that happens !!!!
 Thanx again
  V 45


----------



## Paulsv (Feb 19, 2012)

Chazz- That link didn't work for me. Could you check it? I'd like to see your stand.


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 19, 2012)

What does the G0704 come from Grizzly with as far as tooling and such?

 Ron


----------



## websterz (Feb 19, 2012)

ozzie46  said:
			
		

> What does the G0704 come from Grizzly with as far as tooling and such?
> 
> Ron



As far as working tooling, it basically doesn't. You'll get a little plastic toolbox with the usual metric end and Allen wrenches, a couple of useless screwdrivers, 2 T-bolts that aren't for bolting down the vise (look for the 3 bolt head mod online), and a drill chuck and arbor that you have to assemble. The chuck is usual Chinese fare, nothing to brag about. Oh yeah, also a decent oil bottle that is actually useful. I was surprised at that one.


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks websterz.

 Ron


----------



## V 45 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you all again....Not that I actually have any real experience with this kind of machine...What I really want it for is to make small parts with. I have been doing some searching and still think this machine will fit my bill. Someday I would like add a rotory table and chuck. I have seen the 4 in models around...Would they fit this machine ? If I go ahead with this machine I would opt for the 4 in vise. Do you use the swivel base as well ? 
As far as tooling...nothing comes with it except a drill chuck. For the beginner what would be the right tools/ tooling to buy ? I was thinking of 1/8, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 inch collets. Would it be better to have mill holders or the collets? I have heard and read that sometimes the end mills pull out of the collets, but not the holders. Are there a specific brand that is better also for the good price ??
 Thanx again
 V 45


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 21, 2012)

V45,
As far as tooling goes, it's pretty much all about the money and what you want to do with the machine.

I have a 4" rotary table and it fits fine on this machine. 

For collets, if it were me, I'd buy an ER-32 collet chuck and the 16 or so collets that give the full range. I had one tool slip in this collet in 4 years and I'm sure it was due to my failing to tighten the tool sufficiently. They work fine - mine came from Little Machine Shop (LMS).

A 4" vise is fine for this machine. I have rarely used a swivel base on my vise plus it will cost you some "z" axis, and there's not too much to spare on this machine.

Good luck

Phil


----------



## Paulsv (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree a 4" vise works well on this mill. As for the rotary table, I have a 6 inch, and it fits easily. You quickly run out of room on an RT, especially if you have to clamp something on it. Grizzly sells a nice 6" table with tail stock and dividing plates:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Rotary-Table-w-Div-Plates/H7527


----------



## Chazz (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry, bust at work. The link works ok for me, however, try this one, 

http://www.thetoolstore.ca/view.asp?Gray-Tools-8-Drwr-Pro-R-Side-Rider-97408_11208

If and when I decide to VFD or CNC the Mill, the side cabinet willl house the electronics. Over at Madmodder I have a post about 'modding' the stand. Search under 'My New Mill Stand' (the name of the post).

Cheers,
Chazz


----------



## Paulsv (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow, great stand, Chazz!


----------



## V 45 (Feb 24, 2012)

Is there a difference between the two machines *(BF 20 V vs BF 20 LV)* ? Asking because while searching Grizzly yesterday they had pics available for the G0704 model and it was a BF 20 V. Now it has the model # as BF 20 LV.
 Thanx again


----------



## V 45 (Feb 24, 2012)

Chazz...Looking at the side box you posted...Are you sure that it will hold the weight ? We use similar boxes at work but they hang off one end of a bigger roll-away box. They weren't designed to be on the floor by themselves. Just sayin !


----------



## Cbowler (Feb 25, 2012)

The 'L' stands for long table. I bought mine at Machine Tool Warehouse in Cambridge ON and have been quite happy with its performance. 
Cheers,
Colin


----------



## V 45 (Feb 25, 2012)

Cole  said:
			
		

> The 'L' stands for long table. I bought mine at Machine Tool Warehouse in Cambridge ON and have been quite happy with its performance.
> Cheers,
> Colin



Thank you Colin


----------



## V 45 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a power feed for my mill....How do you install it ??? It came with NO instructions !!
Thanx again


----------



## Sshire (Mar 4, 2012)

The power feed for my BF20 also had no directions. 

Remove left handwheel(don't drop the woodruff key on the floor. Don't ask)
Remove 2 bolts from end plate(actually SHCS)
Tap the end plate off with a dead blow hammer. When that doesn't work, lay on the floor, inset 1" dowel against inside of end plate, beat on said dowel. This plate is also attached with Chinese Loctite. 
Remove all cover plates from the power feed box for access
Using same bolts which were removed from the end Plate, insert from inside of power feed box. 
A ball end hex wrench will be a huge help.

My shoulder and elbow love the power feed (I was getting early-stage machinists elbow)


Best
Stan


----------



## V 45 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well... I got my power feed on !!! Works pretty good. A little persuading required as stated abaove to remove the end plate !! Now the next question is HOW do you mount the kill switch and where ???
 Thanx again !!


----------



## Sshire (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been pondering the same issue. One button kills it left to right and the other right to left. 
Mine came with the same kind of stops that slide in the scale on the front of the table. Since the scale on my mill is the mount for my DRO glass x axis scale, that's out.
I have to find some time and look for other locations. My other thought was to open the box and wire "extension" switches in parallel with the existing ones. The new switches would be mounted to the base cabinet at either end of the table. That's on the list right after the box cutting tool, the stand to put the DRO display in a better location, the engine I started today, the remount of the lathe compound DRO, hanging the new shop lighting, etc. 
Best
Stan


----------

